# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Stena Danica

## kastro

Το Stena Danica είναι ξάδερφος του Ελ.Βενιζέλος.Μερικά στοιχεία.

Έτος κατασκευής   1982
Μήκος           155μέτρα
Πλάτος         28,3μέτρα
Βύθυσμα         6,3μέτρα
Ταχύτητα          20μίλια.

Τα στοιχεία και οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το Skip-siden.

----------


## manolis m.

Einai adelfaki tou Alkmini A pou efere o Kapta Makis kai meta to naulwse stin Kystlink ws Pride of telemark kai meta poulithike!

----------


## φανούλα

Ωραίο σκαρί!! Που το πέτυχες πάλι kastro? Αυτό τουλάχιστον έχει 2 καλά: α)έχει την πανέμορφη πλώρη του Βενιζέλου και β)δεν έχει την καταχτισμένη πρύμη του!!! Γιατί ως γνωστόν ο Βενιζέλος είναι πολύ όμορφος αλλά η μετασκευή στην πρύμνη του είναι λίγο too much!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Poia metakseui ?? Apo tin arxi itan etsi o Venizelos!

----------


## φανούλα

Α συγνώμη δεν το ήξερα. Απλά επειδή συνήθως εμείς κάνουμε κάτι τέτοια στα καράβια μας(τα χτίζουμε πολύ) νόμιζα ότι ήταν μετασκευή η μεγάαααλη πρύμη του!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Oxi...Etsi itan i primni tou me vasi to arxiko sxedio! Ama deis kai 2 adelfakia tou tin idia primni exoun...alla tou Venizelou i primi spaei ligo me to kykliko diorofo saloni ! Sta adelfakia tou sto ekswteriko einai teleiws kouti!

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ manolis m. αλλά νομίζω βγήκαμε λίγο off topic!! Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν με Stena Danica!!! Πηγή Google

----------


## manolis m.

Wraia fwto fanoula! Mipws thimasai meros na mas peis pou einai i phwto ?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στο G&#246;teborg, oπως λεει και η δεξαμενη, και συγκεκριμενα στο ναυπηγειο G&#246;taverken!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Se euxarsitw poli Finnpartner !

----------


## φανούλα

Περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.cityvarvet.se/referenser-Stena%20Danica.htm

----------


## Aquaman

Μια εκδοχη του Βενιζελου της ΑΝΕΚ,λιγο πιο κοντη.Συνδεει Σουηδια (Γκαιτεμποργκ) με Δανια,εδω καταφτανει στην Σουηδια.Ο,τι πρεπει δεν θα ηταν για Χιο-Μυτιληνη,μιας και υπαρχουν φημες οτι θα φυγει η ΝΕΛ?

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα παλαιότερο βίντεο του πλοίου σε ένα κάπως ψυχρό περιβάλλον....

----------


## P@vlos

Ένα αδελφό αυτού πάλι απο την Stena δεν είχε φέρει ο Αγούδημος παλιότερα με όνομα Αλκμήνη Α. που θα πήγαινε Ρόδο ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Aquaman

Νομιζω δικιο εχεις Παυλο,αυτα τα 2 ειναι αδερφακια και τα 2 χτισμενα το 1983.Το Αλκμηνη του Αγουδημου,οπως και το Stena Danica τωρα,ξεκινησε την καριερα του στη γραμμη Δανιας-Σουηδιας και μετα στο Dover-Calais πριν κατεβει εδω.

----------

